# RH9GTR - Fastest & quickest Street GTR in the world



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

*[RH9GTR] - Fastest & quickest Street GTR in the world*

Huge congratulations to Paul (Superjet760) on running [email protected] on the car's 3rd ever pass and then backing it up with another [email protected] at a private test day at Sydney Dragway last Monday. :clap::thumbsup:

Car is street trim, street registered and street driven. No weight-saving with 1558kg full weight (including rear seat ) and running radial tyres.:squintdan


Great video of the runs by Motive DVD here:

RH9GTR 8.9's

I am sure that the car can go quicker, too 

Charlie.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Great work well done,but surely the title of thread should be RH8 ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

That's Incredable. Well done to all that is involved. Sounds like it goes down the track In one gear ? Lol. 

How comes it weighs just under 1600kg minus driver. I got my full weight gtr weighed the over day and it came in at 1430kg with 3/4 tank of fuel.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Love it :thumbsup: well done everyone involved with this project. Great to see road legal cars putting down savage times.

Jamie, it says on you tube its running a 3 spd auto box. Probably needs it to lol, i wouldnt take my hands off steering wheels to pull the next cog at those speeds and acceleration lol :thumbsup:


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

The car weighs 1558kg with me in it. The box is a 4 speed auto but still 4wd.
A big thanx must go to CV perfomance for the tune and all the hard work, To R.I.P.S for the billet main cap block, and to BMS for the bullet proof auto.
As stated this car ran 8.9 @ 159 the second time out and on its 3rd run ever so we hope to fine tune the 60 foot times and run a little faster.
We are racing again at compak attak next sunday so i will keep those of you interested updated!
Thanx Paul


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

absolutely awesome !!!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Quality, nothing beats the Skyline lol


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Big well done guys - terrific going !


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Wicked car, once the 60ft's are dialed in it will be even quicker. Top work boys, truly immense :thumbsup:


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

The 'box, is it based on the 300zx etc. Re404a jatco?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

top run chaps. Fair play. 

I can see some quick times being pulled of this year (2010)


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats on the amazing time 

How did you get away with not being caged + chuted for multiple passes? 
Private tuning day?



r33-sky said:


> The 'box, is it based on the 300zx etc. Re404a jatco?


Modified jatco re4r03a


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Look closely at the video...caged, chuted etc for ANDRA tech inspection.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Dunno how I missed the chute 

Saw the cage this time, just... very well done in keeping it low key.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes it is a 4 speed jatco and is still 4wd.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Fastest & quickest Street GTR in the world


???
Wasnt the Croydons car road registered ...?


----------



## gtrsmiles (Mar 10, 2008)

superjet760 said:


> The car weighs 1558kg with me in it. The box is a 4 speed auto but still 4wd.
> A big thanx must go to CV perfomance for the tune and all the hard work, To R.I.P.S for the billet main cap block, and to BMS for the bullet proof auto.
> As stated this car ran 8.9 @ 159 the second time out and on its 3rd run ever so we hope to fine tune the 60 foot times and run a little faster.
> We are racing again at compak attak next sunday so i will keep those of you interested updated!
> Thanx Paul


Thats amazing, well done!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> ???
> Wasnt the Croydons car road registered ...?


Maybe he means in street trim and street legal, not "road registerd", stripped to the bone and not even close to street legal when the faster times were done?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Oh Ok

actually its fastest / quickest street gtr with full interior and an automatic tranmission ....?
so theres probably only 1 in the world anyway ...
still a good result tho


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Oh Ok


I'm in shock......I was expecting WWIII  :thumbsup:

Apples with Oranges trying to compare the 2 cars.

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

LOL


----------



## Nurvspec11 (Mar 14, 2008)

Both these cars are street registered and street legal
rh9gtr has had a little bit of weight reduction but still maintains full interior
only difference to the car when he ran was he was using a side exit exhaust but other than that nothing else was done. Jun was raced as it drives on the street full exhaust etc... Both these cars a world leaders when it comes to full street gtrs and full weight ie not stripped just to run a time.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

We wern't talking about the JUN car, we were talking about the NZ croydons car that raced here years ago, yellow and white, stripped right out race car, belonged to a car dealer and it just happened to have a rego sticker in the window.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

i can see 2 differences immediately 

rh9gtr is a 8s car, JUN is a 9s car 
rh9gtr runs a jatco auto (are they cheaper), JUN runs a sequential.
both are insane r32s :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

godzirra said:


> jatco auto (are they cheaper)


Cheaper, but not cheap.
Better suited to drag IMO


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

You right not cheap but half the price of a holinger!
If anyone knows of a street reg and street driven gtr that is faster please let us know!
As nur said these 2 cars are the fastest street driven gtrs in the world we belive.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Not counting Veilside? In one of the HPI DVDs there was an Street-GTR with twin GT30s that I am pretty sure cut an 8.9, been ages since I have watched those and not sure HOW street it was..


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Not saying this is the case here,
just an observation about how other people get their information.
Just because it hasnt been posted on Youtube, doesnt mean it didnt happen ...
A lot of stuff happened before Youtube turned up...

ps rightly or wrongly, a 8 second pass is exceptionally good by anyones standards, especially in an as it left the factory weight.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Youtooobe or not, provide evidence of a quicker and/or faster street GTR than [RH9GTR] and [JUN] in the 1/4 mile and then we can contend the video/thread title. I certainly stand by them. 

Veilside's R1 'street' Drag R32 GTR ran an 8.612 on radials, however it was far from street trim and certainly not driven on the street 

Oh, and it used (modified) HKS 3240's.


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

dont know much about the envy gtr33 but think it ran an 8.7 just recently anyone know if its on the street.
YouTube - TURBOSMART ENVY DYNO DRAG CAR ON DYNO 753HP.mp4


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Havn't heard any results for that car but it would need to have a hell of a lot more power than that to be even close to running 8s (I know its says low boost run etc, where's the high boost runs??)

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

The Envy car is a GTS25t, not a GTR... runs an RB30 with a GT45R on it


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Youtooobe or not, provide evidence of a quicker and/or faster street GTR than [RH9GTR] and [JUN] in the 1/4 mile and then we can contend the video/thread title.


Croydens gtr was faster and quicker and a street registerd car was all I said ...
And it still is AND it ran an conventional gearbox ...
Never disputed what you claim...
Also specifically said



> *Not saying this is the case here,*just an observation about how other people get their information.
> Just because it hasnt been posted on Youtube, doesnt mean it didnt happen ...
> A lot of stuff happened before Youtube turned up...


Clear ?


*Not saying this is the case here,**Not saying this is the case here,**Not saying this is the case here,**Not saying this is the case here,**Not saying this is the case here,**Not saying this is the case here,*

Theres a lot of people who make HUGE claims about all sorts of thing based on what they have seen on YouTube....
Theres a hell of a lot of stuff historically that has neve been put on that website and wont, still doesnt mean it didn't happen


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

From there website

At this stage, we have no further plans to race the world-record beating Skyline, and the car has been placed into storage in complete and turn-key condition, *still proudly wearing the colours run on the 8.555-second pass in Australia taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline ET in the world.*

Is 8.55 faster than 8.9 ?


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

As ive said before if ANYONE knows of a faster Street reg street driven street gtr let me know cause i dont know of one. veilside car is not a street car but is the fastest radial tired gtr in the world and the croydon car is the fastest street tired car as he did not use radials they were et streets {groved slick}.
And a conventional gearbox?
I think a normal automatic is more conventional than a 6 speed straight cut dog engagement hollinger dont you?

You my friend havent seen the croydon car have you?
Its a race car with number plates not a genuine street driven car.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

This is a mates car it has number plates do you think its a street car?
MR MAD !!!!!!!!! 2200+ hp TWIN TURBO - CV Performance - High performance tuning workshop based in Sydney Australia


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

max1 said:


> dont know much about the envy gtr33 but think it ran an 8.7 just recently anyone know if its on the street.
> YouTube - TURBOSMART ENVY DYNO DRAG CAR ON DYNO 753HP.mp4


Wow, thats good safety... having a guy laying on the engine while doing a full out pull :nervous:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I havnt seen the Croydon car ??
I think I have...lots of times, Brenhan from these forums used to crew on it.



> I think a normal automatic is more conventional than a 6 speed straight cut dog engagement hollinger dont you?


No...
In fact without consulting Youtube, the modern directory of all world records, I would think theres only 1 or 2 automatic GTRs,(that are not R35's) in the world.

How many GTR's that are not R35's can you think of that run an auto as a road car ?
1 ?
Dont get me wrong 8.9 is awesome for a road car, but it isnt the world record for a street gtr in my opinion.
Definatly the fastest full weight street registered and driven GTR with an automatic transmission that I have ever heard of tho, but thats not what the thread title says ....





> This is a mates car it has number plates do you think its a street car?


Dunno, Does it have a warrant and rego ?

This road car/ race car thing has already been done to death on heaps of threads here.....


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I think its all moot, there are no rules really defining where its streetable or whatever. John Shepherds Eagle Talon makes all the GTRs look stupid, he was giving Heat Treatments AWD times a run for their money with a street legal 2litre 4cylinder and is still one of the 3 fastest AWDs in the world.

I doubt he drove that on the street, but its still damn cool!
YouTube - NEW! John Shepherd [email protected] DSM 11/10/2006 (Inner View)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTJj-YaMdsk


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok so glen says its not the fastest street reg and driven gtr Cause its auto ha ha! You make me laugh{ its so hard to drive on the street with an auto}
I dont want to claim something thats not true
So can someone delete the thread please.

Oh and how many gtrs are auto??????????????
Well over in this country there are quite a few and trust me you will see alot more. My car was the test car for this conversion.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Ok so glen says its not the fastest street reg and driven gtr Cause its auto ha ha!


Sorry you cant read ...

That is most definatley *NOT* what Im saying , Im saying its not the fastest street reg and driven GTR FULL STOP ...

Croydons is ....

Im saying the claim to a world record is correct if you are claiming the fastest street regisitered and driven AUTOmatic GTR, which I also said there is probably only your one ....

GTRs are and have always been *manual* 5 or 6 speed, sometimes (ok most of the time) 4wd cars.......

By putting an auto in it you take it out of the realm of every other GTR in the world...and put it fair and square into a "hybrid" area, so it is now not an even playing ground, it might be unique though.

I also said this is my opinion ....so dont burst into tears about it ...

I also said this conversation / discussion on exactly what determines a "road" car has been done to death ...

To be honest I couldnt think of anything worse than fitting an Auto to a gtr ... but thats just me.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

SO your saying that the croydon car is street driven is that right?
Or are you saying its a reg race car?


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

You guys are fighting the unwinable argument. 

8.9 is fast.

8.55 is faster. 

7.70 is faster than that. 

Street car, streetable. It all depends on who drives it. I could get in damn near anything and drive it down the street. Big rig, motorhome, 1000 hp GT-R, Vespa scooter. 

I have driven the Super Taikyu R34 on the street in Vegas leaving the SEMA show. A friend, might have driven a JGTC car around the block here in the states. Neither of those two occurrences make those cars into "street" cars, but they have been driven on the street. 

Hot Rod Magazine has a contest they call "Drag Week". A group of guys and cars go track to track, rack up 1000 miles. 204 mph in a Street Car | Nissan Skyline GT-R s in the USA Blog

"7.3 @ 204 mph . Driven 1000 miles on this event. Run on the same tires for the 1000 miles. Street car/ Streetable car either way it did 1000 miles and over 200 mph in the quarter mile. 555 cubic inches , twin 88 mm turbos, Lenco 5 speed , 33 x 18.5 ET Streets. Gangsta. "

So the question would be, would you drive the Croydon Car, or the RH9 car 1000 miles from track to track and go drag racing. I know plenty of people that would, and I know plenty of people that could not, and would not. So does that make either of the two cars street cars , or not street cars ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Have you read the bit above "From there website" ??
I know their is spelt wrong

I know Sean , I have already said this discussion has been done to death already ..
twice

oh and PS hello....


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

GT-R Glenn said:


> To be honest I couldnt think of anything worse than fitting an Auto to a gtr ... but thats just me.


I do think you are very wrong there. The fastest way A-B, for the least amount of cash, in this speed range is an auto. I love my automatic transmissions.

I just never got enough time or money to really get that far into them.

I know looking at an FX35 trans/transfercase one day how much it looked like a GT-R transfer.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I still think of turbo hydro 400's and powerglides ...

Couldnt imagine Gibson Motorsport running a powerglide in there car ...or any other real track car for that matter ...
Definatley the way to go for a drag car tho.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Fair enough you could call anything a street car i suppose.
I own a pizza shop and pick up stock with this car as is as its raced but with full exhaust on it and i do this every week. i also do deliverys in it if i get busy.

I will never win this argument but i know this is a full trim full weight street DRIVEN 8 sec gtr

Mind you this car ran 8.90s the third pass ever!


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I still think of turbo hydro 400's and powerglides ...
> 
> Couldnt imagine Gibson Motorsport running a powerglide in there car ...or any other real track car for that matter ...
> Definatley the way to go for a drag car tho.


Not a big fan of the 2 or 3 speed boxes myself. I like the ones that break a bit more, and are a bit more "street" friendly. 

Track cars are different animals. I said A-B like in a drag race. Auto trans lets you load it up against the converter. Keeps the boost up during the shifts. 

I came from GMC Typhoon, and GMC Syclones. Those were my first loves. GM trucks , all wheel drive, 4.3 V-6 turbo. 4L60 or 700R4 trans, 4 speed auto box. Nothing like torquing them up and letting them rip on the street. I have been though...I don't know maybe 7 or 8 of the transmissions. I liked street racing, I liked nitrous. In my old age though, I have slowed down a bit. 

For a street car, for driving in LA traffic, I like an auto. I make fun of guys for driving an auto, then drive one myself. Not that I can't bang gears, its that I prefer to keep my left leg wimpy. 

For a drag car GT-R, I think an auto over say a Holinger is the way to go. The problem with the Holinger or any shifted trans is the interrupted power. On the shift the rear has a tendency to unload, which then makes the wheels spin on the reapplication of power. I know, ignition cut, flat shift, blah, blah. If it all works out cool it works, but the auto trans car would be smoother in most cases. 

There are better ways to go about the pure drag only route, like a Lenco but most people will run some kind of auto box to drag race, even with all the associated losses. 

8.9 is 8.9 . Damn fast.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH-y2mxYS6c&feature=player_embedded#

[email protected] mph is faster.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I think what superjet is saying Glen is that maybe the croydons car did run 8.55 "street registered" but you and I (and just about everyone else who has seen it) know full well, the interior was gutted with just a drivers seat, it had open exhaust etc etc, it was not even close to being in street trim or in a state that was near able to get a warrant of fitness so why stick to your guns so firmly on it?

The guys in Aussie have done a geat job and run 8s with a true street legal, full interior, fully streetable GTR and their point is Croydons have not, simple as that, hence the claim (rightfully so) of being the quickest and fastest street GTR in the world.

Don't get me wrong, the Croydons car was great at the time and they did really well but not in a street legal condition:

YouTube - Croydon Wholesalers Nissan Skyline GT-R Test Session


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I think what superjet is saying Glen is that maybe the croydons car did run 8.55 "street registered" but you and I (and just about everyone else who has seen it) know full well, the interior was gutted with just a drivers seat, it had open exhaust etc etc, it was not even close to being in street trim or in a state that was near able to get a warrant of fitness so why stick to your guns so firmly on it?
> 
> The guys in Aussie have done a geat job and run 8s with a true street legal, full interior, fully streetable GTR and their point is Croydons have not, simple as that, hence the claim (rightfully so) of being the quickest and fastest street GTR in the world.
> 
> ...


Thank god someone on here has brains and understands what were trying to get at!


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

That Nova is ****en hectic.
I love it. You cant beat turbo power


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Yeah Rob, I get it, I got it from the beginning.
This is the thread title



> [RH9GTR] - Fastest & quickest Street GTR in the world


I remember last time this was discussed.
And the time before.

Quite a provocative thread title I thought 
And as you read the thread it transpires that in actual fact , its the fastest / quickest street / full interior GTR that runs an 4 speed auto, so It not really in the same realm as every other street gtr in the world for a start, is it
And 159mph isnt even fast ....
I know of street gtrs that have a higher top speed than that and so do you
My own car ran faster than that ...

anyway , .....
moving on ..


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Yeah Rob, I get it, I got it from the beginning.
> This is the thread title
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Im not big noting , I think people that start threads like "worlds fastest .." fall into that category.
Sorry I cant see any mention by any of the contributors to this thread entitled "RH9GTR - Fastest & quickest Street GTR in the world " including yourself where there is any refernce to 1/4mile .. except now.

So Brains, maybe you should start a thread intitled "quickest 1/4 mile time by full weight GTR running a 4 speed auto" ??
Anyway ...
Maybe there should be some clarification on specifics when claiming "world records"

Fastest & quickest 1/4 mile time by a Street GTR in the world / That would still be the Croydons car.
Fastest & quickest 1/4 mile time by a Street GTR in the world / with full unadulterated interior.
Fastest & quickest 1/4 mile time by a Street GTR in the world / on radial tires
Fastest & quickest 1/4 mile time by a Street GTR in the world / on dot approved tires
Fastest & quickest 1/4 mile time by a Street GTR in the world / with an RB30 from a vl commodore
Fastest & quickest 1/4 mile time by a Street GTR in the world / running an auto
Fastest & quickest 1/4 mile time by a Street GTR in the world / chemically assisted

TBH I dont really care, most people who hear "worlds fastest street gtr" dont really give a shit whether it runs full interior or not, or if it runs radials or dot tires....
Its either Fastest & quickest 1/4 mile time by a Street GTR in the world or it isnt...

Still a brilliant effort and a very quick car ...


----------



## zilla (Apr 24, 2009)

To say 159 mph is not fast over the quarter is pretty funny.
The car has already run 8's & made over 1000hp...

I want to see what Gtr-glenn comes back with.:chuckle:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> To say 159 mph is not fast over the quarter is pretty funny.


It doesnt say anywhere in the entire thread that speed is over the 1/4 ...

It says "fastest in the world" 159mph ...
Actually I think the claim is "quickest in the 1/4" etc: which it may well be for an automatic street registerd GTR running full interior and radials on a 20 degree day with a slightly overcast sky and a westerly wind and various other spurious attributes

TBH Im confused, as JUN say they are the Quickest and fastest full weight street GTR! No cage, no chute, full exhaust.



Sigh ...


----------



## zilla (Apr 24, 2009)

99% of people usually assume when you mention RH9 /quickest/fastest that it is all based over a quarter of a mile..
i guess you fall into the 1% category.

Oh and how fast exactly is your car glenn ?...considering 159 mph is slow in your book.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Fastest & quickest 1/4 mile time by a Street GTR in the world / That would still be the Croydons car...


Mmmmm, thats kinda like me saying the HT GTR is the quickest and fastest street GTR cause "once apon a time" it was a legal street car.:nervous:

To me, to claim to be the quickest and fastest street GTR your times need to be done WHILE STILL IN street trim surely??? Not a full on, gutted out, plastic window, single seat race car that just happens to have a sticker on the window.

Once again, I must state, the Croydons car was super cool at the time, but IMHO everytime I saw it run it was far from being in the true spirit of being a street car.

Rob


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Actually, Glenn. I started this thread and made both those claims (RH9GTR and JUN GTR)

And I stand by them.

Paul's GTR is the fastest and quickest STREET GTR in the world (and YES, we are talking about the 1/4 mile) as there was a video posted which I am sure that 99% of people who opened the thread would have watched and known that we are talking about 1/4 mile times. Either way, you are overanalysing the facts and trying to take away from what both Paul and Rob ([JUN] R32 GTR) have achieved.

You are acting like such a sourpuss trying knock this car 'because it doesn't fall into the realm over other street GTRs'? WTF is that about? Because it is auto, it can't be classified as a street gtr?

Automatic or manual, who give's a damn? You do what it takes to run the fastest/quickest over the 1320'. Just because no-one that you know of doesn't have an auto in a GTR doesn't take away from the times run. I can assure you that there are and there will be many GTR's that will go the auto way.

Croydon's car isn't the fastest STREET GTR. And you know it. It was stripped out and the only thing that kept any form of streetability was that it used street/DOT slicks, erm, tyres.

RH9GTR retains everything (minus full exhaust) - yes, full interior, stereo, etc.

But you know that and you're just being anal retentive about things eh?

Too much shit slinging around here.

Just to reiterate, Paul's [RH9GTR] is the fastest and quickest STREET GTR (ie, street registered, street driven) GTR in the world.

And, I made the claim that the [JUN] R32 is the quickest and fastest street registered and driven *manual *GTR in the world.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Croydens gtr was faster and quicker and a street registerd car was all I said ...
> And it still is AND it ran an conventional gearbox ...
> Never disputed what you claim...
> Also specifically said
> ...


I got it the first time. However, you ARE disputing what this thread is claiming, despite saying that you're not. And once again, please tell me which other STREET*** GTR is faster and/or quicker *over the 1/4 mile*?

***Street registered, street driven, street legal etc etc, ie a true street car, not some once-was-registered-but-now-is-stripped-and-never-driven-on-the-road-as-it-is-a-pig-to-drive-for-more-than-400m car.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> From there website
> 
> At this stage, we have no further plans to race the world-record beating Skyline, and the car has been placed into storage in complete and turn-key condition, *still proudly wearing the colours run on the 8.555-second pass in Australia taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline ET in the world.*
> 
> Is 8.55 faster than 8.9 ?


I dispute Croydon's claim that it is the quickest street-legal skyline in the world. It isn't in the realm of other street GTR's as it is fully stripped of its interior.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Im not big noting , I think people that start threads like "worlds fastest .." fall into that category.
> Sorry I cant see any mention by any of the contributors to this thread entitled "RH9GTR - Fastest & quickest Street GTR in the world " including yourself where there is any refernce to 1/4mile .. except now.


Are you serious?

This is my FIRST POST:



NXTIME said:


> Huge congratulations to Paul (Superjet760) on running [email protected] on the car's 3rd ever pass and then backing it up with another [email protected] at a private test day at Sydney Dragway last Monday. :clap::thumbsup:
> 
> Car is street trim, street registered and street driven. No weight-saving with 1558kg full weight (including rear seat ) and running radial tyres.:squintdan
> 
> ...


Where is the confusion as to what this thread is about?

I know a good opthamologist or two...


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hahahahaha this guy is a piece of work. First the croydon car is the fastest street gtr in the world and then he never knew we were talking about 400m lol.
Glen gtr PLEASE tell me what your car has run over the 1/4 mile,400m,1320ft?
And i hope it hasnt only gone 159mph cause thats slow and answer the question!

It seems that im not the only one on here that thinks your a very confused person!!!

Just to clear one thing up the jun car had one pass and ran 9.2 and dosnt have a cage but Rob is happy not to race the car again.

My car has a cage and chute for saftey reasons so i will be back out to try and go faster than the slow 159 that i have gone already.

Rh9gtr is the fastest street driven full trim forklift engined street reg AUTOMATIC pizza delivery car in the world!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

superjet760 said:


> Rh9gtr is the fastest street driven full trim forklift engined street reg AUTOMATIC pizza delivery car in the world!

















My god, I laughed my ****ing arse off when I read that sentence :thumbsup:


----------



## zilla (Apr 24, 2009)

Where is gtr glenn now ??...he is very quiet.

I think he could be trying to find a cliff high enough to drive his gtr off to get it to go 160+ mph...then make the claim he has the fastest gtr in the world.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

zilla said:


> Where is gtr glenn now ??...he is very quiet.


Seeing as it's 3.05 am, he's probably sleeping. 

Unlike the Aussies, the Kiwis have jobs to go to, so they don't sit up all night on the computer!!












joke


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

zilla said:


> Where is gtr glenn now ??...he is very quiet.
> 
> I think he could be trying to find a cliff high enough to drive his gtr off to get it to go 160+ mph...then make the claim he has the fastest gtr in the world.


Bahahahahahahahahahahaha the funniest shit ever


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Good grief how can you say you didnt say this ...



> RH9GTR - Fastest & quickest Street GTR in the world


You need to move to America , where every second day they run "world champs" that oddly only include americans...



> 8.555-second pass in Australia taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline ET in the world


Ill let Nick know in your opinion his is full of shit and ask him to edit the website as it doesnt fit into what you think it should do.

Also like to know what times your car does around eastern creek or bathurst ?
Also what is the top speed of your worlds fastest street gtr ?

Oh and one other thing , at the end of the JUN vid he boast's "faster than any production car in the world" 
What ?
Wouldnt you expect a very seriously modified car to be faster than standard production cars ?


Or Tsubuka 
Ill email Mark Berry and let him know you will beat him at the next superlap, as you and your mate own the "fastest and quickest" gtrs in the world...

So, anyway ....
Bored with the discussion, pity you didnt just post something like "street gtr runhs 8.9 second 1/4" which would have been a lot more realistic.

Ive posted several times what the top speed of my car is / rob basically called me a liar so I have bothered since, it was way over 300k tho ...
Not sure what relivance that has tho because I have never declared to the world that I own the fastest and quickest street gtr in the world...

And once again this "street" thing has been discussed several times already.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

No one said Nick is full of shit! It was said that the croydon car was not a genuine street driven street car when it ran 8.55
But you my friend would have to be the worlds BIGGEST ****wit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You still havnt answered my question of how fast your Gtr is over the 1/4 and im sure you have run it?

We CLAIM to have some of the fastest street driven gtrs in the world but unfortunatly N.Z has the biggest tool in the world YOU!

And that is not against kiwis because every kiwi i know is a gentlemen but you take the award of the biggest looser

Oh and on this forum there was a thread named Worlds fastest full trim gtr and oddly enough it had a list of 1/4 mile times and the top of the list was Ludders 34 that ran 9.4 and from my understanding he is from UK.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Glen, seriously. Enough of your rubbish. You and everyone else knows what this thread is about. You just seem to be clutching to the fact that the thread title didn't include all the information that you think should have been included. The way you are carrying on is if I am telling untruths. Notice how NO ONE else seems to take your point of view? 

I never denied what was said in the title...I even reiterated the fact that I started the thread! lol Yes, the 1/4 mile was not mentioned in the thread title. So what? Any Einstein who would have clicked on the link would have realised that the thread was about the 1/4 mile - including you. But you have chosen to be a complete sourpuss about it and have run off on tangents about track/race cars, circuit racing, top speeds etc etc. 

I don't really give a toss what your car's "top speed" is because that is NOT what this thread is about, and you know this, yet you continue to make references to unrelated 'facts'. 

Please do not put words into my mouth. This is what I said:


NXTIME said:


> I dispute Croydon's claim that it is the quickest street-legal skyline in the world. It isn't in the realm of other street GTR's as it is fully stripped of its interior.


This was based on your own categorisation! lol

Just show me how the Croydons GTR was "street legal" at the time it ran the 8.555. I was there when it did it. Race car with plates on would be more like it. It definitely wasn't a street car nor in any form of street trim.

You have (unsucussfully) tried to bag this thread and Paul's car whilst unsuccessfully veiling it with mild praise. You have bagged it by saying that the Croydon's GTR is the quickest street GTR in the world. I have disputed this (with very good reason) and yet you haven't justified your counter-claims. The Croydon car is the quickest GTR on DOT/street tyres and no-one can dispute this.

I don't care if the 'street' thing has been done many times before, because when you compare the two cars (RH9GTR and Croydons) even blind Freddy can see which one is a 'street' car and which isn't.

And forget the opthamologist, you need a different type of specialist.

But thanks for the mild entertainment.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

1700 views though, cant be all bad...

Just because "you" say croydons car isnt street legal, doesnt make it so...
This was the exact same conclusion from last time this "street gtr" was discussed.


> You still havnt answered my question of how fast your Gtr is over the 1/4 and im sure you have run it?


Still dont understand the relivance ? Im not saying I have the fastest street gtr in the world, so..... actually this is like a cracked record....



> Just show me how the Croydons GTR was "street legal" at the time it ran the 8.555. I was there when it did it. Race car with plates on would be more like it. It definitely wasn't a street car nor in any form of street trim.


Are you being deliberately obtuse ?
My car (not that was are talking about my car) has no interior, full cage, dot tires , no ac , no abs...yet IS road registered, warranted, homologated,certified, insured..so is my car somehow not a street car ?


So WTF makes you think Nicks car couldnt have been registerd and warranted just because it didnt run "a full" interior....?

Anyway, keep up the good work ,hope the Pizza business is going well, see you at Superlap...

And congratulations, on both you and your mate BOTH owning the fastest and quickest gtr in the world
Although JUN only claims "fastest street gtr" in Australia...
Doesnt he know ?

Oh and PSS
Ive made about 15 posts in the thread and havnt once told you to search ... SO  to all those who claim thats what I do everythime I post.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Does that mean i have to put a manual back in my car. U tool?


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Glen give up of the 1500 people or so that have looked at this thread not one has backed u up. Ok my car is a sled and i should take it to superlap i agree. But its still faster than yours lol


----------



## zilla (Apr 24, 2009)

Gtr-Glenn..you sir are definately a TOOL !


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Glen, you seem to be mixing up who said what. And the only person being obtuse is yourself. Just go back over my posts and you will see how you are the #1 qualifier in the obtuse category...

Just because a car has 'street' tyres on it doesn't make it a street car. What part of that can you NOT understand? Once again for the dummies, the CW car is the quickest GTR on 'street' (or DOT) tyres. Paul's GTR is the quickest STREET GTR ie, it is in street trim, street registered, street driven etc etc.

Just because they claim that their car is "street-legal" doesn't mean that it is. Just because it has a registration label and plates, doesn't mean that it is.

I am sure that the topic has been done to death, but for all intents and purposes, if you asked 100 people which of the two cars was a street car, what percentage would you think would call the CW car a street car?

You bag [RH9GTR] because YOU do not agree with it, but when you someone dispute's your view (on the CW) car, things are different eh? 

Anyway, enough of a distraction..this thread has delivered ...just like Paul's Pizzas...I'll take two HKS GT3037s Supremes with the works thanks, Paul...delivered in 8.9 seconds or its free? 

PS, Glen..why don't you double check before you spout your mouth and confirm the fact that you are the obtuse one...[JUN] GTR is the quickest MANUAL STREET GTR IN THE WORLD LOL....[RH9GTR] is the quickest/fastest STREET GTR IN THE WORLD. (over the 1/ mile ) FULLSTOP! Now get over it.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

:chuckle:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

NXTIME


> I dispute Croydon's claim that it is the quickest street-legal skyline in the world. It isn't in the realm of other street GTR's as it is fully stripped of its interior


ok you never said this ....


In your opinion a street car must have a full interior door trims , carpet etc: ??




> PS, Glen..why don't you double check before you spout your mouth and confirm the fact that you are the obtuse one...[JUN] GTR is the quickest MANUAL STREET GTR IN THE WORLD LOL....[RH9GTR] is the quickest/fastest STREET GTR IN THE WORLD. (over the 1/ mile ) FULLSTOP! Now get over it.


...[JUN] GTR is the quickest MANUAL STREET GTR IN THE WORLD , except for the garage saurus car from 6 yrs ago you mean ?
the one from hpi #49 56 seconds around tsubuka and 9 second quarters ?
and probably plenty of others that you dont know about...

RH9GTR] is the quickest/fastest STREET GTR IN THE WORLD. (over the 1/ mile ) FULLSTOP / 
If the Croydons car isnt what everyother person in the world claim, because its stripped interior, wouldnt that same argument make your car ,being repowered with a commodore engine and an auto , be somewhat "unique" , I mean exactly how many rb30 powered GTRs that run auto transmissions are there in the world ? 
Your words >>>" It isn't in the realm of other street GTR's is it ?"
So exactly WHAT are you comparing your car with ?
You would be better off comparing it with JET30r which is a street legal (according the austrailian regs anyway) and runs a RB 30 and auto .. runs 8.9s in the quarter ..
I guess is someone in America, and lets face it anythings possible, repowers their r32 gtr with a blown big block on nitro, tubs it and runs 5 second quarters in "street " legal form will you have lots of arguments against its legality then ?
isnt it the same as your car ?

All the "historical" street gtrs I can think of that ran in Japan , ran an RB26 block derivative ie: os 3 litre kit or stroker hks to 2.8 (not a commodore engine) and ALL ran either a sequential os or hollinger or trust dog box. (im a real fan of rb30s too btw)

So again, your car may well be the fastest / quickest gtr with an auto and a commodore engine / but not the fastest "street gtr" because it just plain isnt ...ok
Street , means It can be driven on the street FULL STOP , not it can be driven on the street but must have radial tires or interior or any other thing you have desided is mandatory for a street car....
Ferrari F40's have no interior no carpet, plastic windows , from the factory , are they somehow less of a street car ?
Lotus 7's based cars, have no door panels , no hood lining ,are they somehow less of a street car 
How many Targa cars have no interior , are they somehow less of a street car ? I dont think so ...


As you seem to be getting a bit hostile over this Ill decline in perpetuating this "discussion" any further, you go on telling everyone half the truth about your car and Ill continue to say it IS NOT the fastest street gtr ....OK

Let us know when you have run a 8.5444 in "street trim" of your choice, but anything that can be driven on the road seems to fit every other person in the worlds understanding of "street" except you.

1853 reads...

I might be a tool but Im also very passionate about cars and GTR's and it really pisses me off when people make massive statements that are just plain bullshit .....and then deliberatly undermine other peoples efforts by making excuse that start with "but" 
but it had differnt tires
but it was lighter
but it was stripped out
but it was yellow

Complete load of shit ....
Street is street full stop
Unless you have created a new world catigory for "full weight automatic street gtrs" to the best of my knowledge Im unaware of that class existing ....
the drag rules say "street" ...ie can it be driven on the street yes/no not yes but .....


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Well said Glenn.

As usual with a alot of Aussies, If it's done better by a Kiwi....Then it isn't legal.

.....Just because it's only the Aussies commenting on it....Doesn't mean everyone agrees with them.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey guys, just listen to the first line....................








It's a fast car, it can drive on the street legally, and it's heavy..................end of!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Hopefully a bit of fret [email protected] will defuse the situation :thumbsup:


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Sub Boy said:


> Well said Glenn.
> 
> As usual with a alot of Aussies, If it's done better by a Kiwi....Then it isn't legal.
> 
> .....Just because it's only the Aussies commenting on it....Doesn't mean everyone agrees with them.


If you have a look at some of the comments against your mate Glen there are a few Kiwis that think he is a tool as well as the dumb Aussies.

Glen i own the RH9GTR and being a good sport that i am i withdraw the claim that its the fastest street driven full trim Gtr in the world.

BUT ITS STILL THE FASTEST STREET DRIVEN AUTOMATIC VL COMMODORE ENGINED GTR OVER 400M. AND ITS A SHIT LOAD FASTER THAN WHAT EVER YOU OWN.

And while your on a mission you better get on the thread that has a list of the fastest street full trim full weight gtrs over the 1/4 because according to you the croydon car should be at the top not Ludders 34.

I bet you are 4 foot tall and you have short man syndrome. If you have its not your fault so dont hate the world!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Far be it from me to throw petrol on the fire..........but where is the discrepancy here?

It's a ****ing quick car and it still has all the lard from Nissan.............so why isn't it worthy of the title?

Whether it's auto or sequential or H pattern, it's still street legal. Here endeth the lesson


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Not saying what you have achieved isn't worthy of congrats, That is a fantastic time for a full weight GTR!

....I just have a problem with the title of the post, And that is what Glenn was pointing out before you got your back up.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

The title of the post means the fastest full trim genuine street driven gtr over the 1/4 mile. If you dont think this is the case then find a genuine street DRIVEN reg Gtr that is faster over the 1/4 and i have a new goal.
If we are talking about reg gtrs that are race cars sorry im not contesting that.

If you are confused and dont have a car that is a contender then **** off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Once again Glen, you bring in the "Garage Saurus car from 6 years ago"...did it take you all weekend searching to think of that CIRCUIT race car and its Tsukuba circuit best time for you to throw it into the (wrong) ring? Firstly it isn't as treet car, and secondly, even if it was, it isn't quicker than either [RH9GTR] or [JUN]. Please point out the other quicker GTR's that you say I do not know about...

[RH9GTR] is the fastest and quickest STREET GTR period...with any nissan driveline combination that you wish to think of. Auto, manual, RB30, RB26, whatever.

Now, are so obtuse as to even think that JET30R is even in the same class as any GTR? This is a good joke...but please...continue to entertain me.

Like I said before...the CW car is a full race car with plates. Just because it ran the time on a DOT tyre doesn't make it the fastest or quickest street car. It isn't street driven nor will it ever meet any street regulations, ie full interior, legal and working windows, etc etc. [RH9GTR] is a street car. Hence it is the fastest and quickest street GTR (doesnt matter what box or nissan block it has). And by the way, it also runs radials, street and strip.

Im sorry, but the rest of the world does not agree with your (and Sub boy's) view that the CW car is the quickest ET STREET GTR. Only CW and yourself are making this claim. A certain well-respected fellow KIWI has said in no uncertain terms that it was a race car with plates. I saw the car first hand when it was in Aus and it sure as hell ISN'T a street car. I have made a claim, you have tried to dispute that claim, and with a few others, this claim has been discounted regarding CW's car as it is a race car with plates.

And just because someone decides to be different doesn't make the car any less of a GTR because it has a bigger capacity RB engine fitted to it, or the fact that it runs an auto...both the items are OE NISSAN items anyway (and I am an RB26 man personally), but credit were credit is due.

I am sure Paul can strip his car and run quicker, but the car was built for the street and will continue to be driven on the street week in and week out.

Boosted, the discrepancy is that because the Croydon car is a KIWI car and RH9GTR is an AUSSIE car, glen and his chum are attempting to make this out to be a KIWI v AUSSIE thing. Guess what kids, it isn't. If the CW car was aussie built it would still not be a street car in most people's eyes. YES, it is a street-TYRED car, but it isn't a street car. Only because the grooved slick tyres is used had a DOT approval... The rest of it was in race trim. Glen, are you so obtuse that you cannot see the difference?

And the other issue they have is that for some obtuse reason Glen has taken offence to the fact that HE somehow claims to have missed the fact that this thread is about the 1/4 mile, despite my first post, and despite the video in the first post.

Paul, even though you are the owner of the car, I started this thread to congratulate you and I will not retract it as there is nothing untrue about it.
Glen and his chum will just have to swallow it.

I recall a conversation that you and I had and we discussed the CW car - it ran a DOT grooved slick (which wouldn't be able to be driven on the roadin any practical application) and was a stripped out race car with registration labels. You car has everything stock with the addition of the engine upgrades, auto Nissan OEM box, and mandatory safety equipment.

Anyway, thanks for the pizzas last night...you just made it by 0.001 of a second


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Oh, and by the way, just so that we are clear on this...please don't confuse what I say with what Paul (Superjet760) the owner of [RH9GTR] says as we are not one and the same.

Furthermore, please point me to the category that CW raced in where these 'street rules' you are referring to exist? You know, the 'street is street' BS you are spouting.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Now, have a read of this page - on Croydon Wholesalers own website and bears the title "OUR NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R "GODZILLA" *RACE-CAR:* - which details the cars specification and tell me if it is a street car. They even say a couple of times that it is a purpose built drag car:



> However, since the last appearance at the 2002 I-Drag Nationals at Champion Dragway,
> 
> Meremere, the car has been almost completely re-engineered into a purpose-built drag car to compete at the top level of New Zealand import drag racing, the "Pro" bracket for sub-11 second cars.


And



> The car has undergone a massive diet. Part of the diet involved fitting a polycarbonate rear screen, glass skin boot-lid, glass doors with polycarbonate windows and chrome-moly window frames. Aside from this a lot of electronic gear has been removed and three-quarters of the original wiring looms have been removed from the vehicle.


And



> We have decreased the size of the front brakes to enable us to run smaller rims, and with these, we can run proper drag racing slicks, currently Mickey Thompsons.


and also this:



> The evolution of our Skyline GT-R into a *fully-fledged drag racer* has been a team effort with the help of many.


The class it races in is even called ''Pro Import". lol

Apart from that one self-proclaiming paragraph (from the CW website) about it being the quickest "street-legal" GTR in the world on DOT/street tyres, I cannot find any other references to this feat except where it refers to the CW car as being the quickest AWD on DOT tyres...nothing mentioning anything about it being a "street car" at all.

So, even they are contradicting themselves with their own claim of it being "street-legal".

I rest my case.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hopefully the ****en tool has crawled back under the rock he came out from under.

The croydon car is ****en fast but its not a street car period!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Glen once more you are a ****en knob!!!!!!!!!!!!

And for you people that think this is a Kiwi vs Aussie war you are so so wrong as the block in my shit box vl powered slow Gtr is from the ledgendary R.I.P.S Racing stable from NZ
Oh and guess where i got my AUTO from! R.I.P.S 

Once again i would like to thank a few people 
Firstly Gtr Glen for the laugh i have had for the last few days { i didnt think this would turn into such a drama}
Nxtime for starting this shit fight ha ha ha He is just upset that most people here disagree with him Charlie
And R.I.P.S for the bullet proof bottom end and that auto that made this car so ****ing FAST!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I think all this bitching is quite ridiculous - and anyway, I still have the quickest full weight/street manual GTR in the world so nah nah lol.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Ludders said:


> I think all this bitching is quite r_e_diculous - and anyway, I still have the quickest full weight/street manual *R34* GTR in the world so nah nah lol.:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


Fixed for accuracy 

No bitching here...just trying to educate some people whilst also learning a few things myself 

Btw, love your car, Ludders :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Glen i own the RH9GTR and being a good sport that i am i withdraw the claim that its the fastest street driven full trim Gtr in the world.


Cool, but learn to read please....At least you have had finally acknowledged that. (except as you have already indicated you are a bit dim and can't read, I never disbuted that)that was an addition to your original thread title and claim

Its Glenn not Glen

And as you have gotten quite hostile towards me, Im 1.9m tall and 95 kgs , so not excactly a midget



> AND ITS A SHIT LOAD FASTER THAN WHAT EVER YOU OWN.


Fair enough, why dont you put your money where your mouth is and run it in superlap or against me up Kemp rd hillclimb although that comment also presumes it would beat me in the rally sprint series , so why not man up if its faster than anything I own and come race me in the rally sprint series , on gravel ....I recon my 1300 cc sunny would RAPE your car ....

Let me guess....
but
but
but

Ludders, we are not bitching, I thought we were discussing like grown ups ....clearly not.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

superjet760 said:


> The title of the post means the fastest full trim genuine street driven gtr over the 1/4 mile.


But that is not what you posted....was it? Is it the fastest arround a track or to 300kph?



superjet760 said:


> If you are confused and dont have a car that is a contender then **** off!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL! Tipical response....Resorting to swearing:lamer: I never said I did


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

CLEARLY you and SUB boy are the obtuse ones that cannot read nor see who is posting what in different posts. I am the one who started the thread (therefore the thread title).

Now, since no one else has an issue with it and you have continued to act like a tool about it, despite being CLEARLY proven wrong, I will refrain from making any further comments since you and your chum have CLEARLY shown yourselves to be ignorant to the facts presented. (See my post above and the facts posted from your beloved CW's own website).

Just because you are acting like such a moron about this (and once again, diverting from the 1/4 mile to the circuit - why do you insist on changing course? Oh, yeah...because you are such an adult and dicussing this topic...not!)

You two silly buggers still don't get what everyone else can CLEARLY read...stop confirming what a couple of knobs you are...and stop whinging about the thread title..no one gives a stuff that you are too OBTUSE to know what it is about. 

Like I have said from the start of your childish whinging...provide evidence of any other STREET GTR that is quicker, then I will be the first one to acknowledge that this isn't the fastest and quickest STREET GTR ( yes, in the 1/4 mile). If you cannot, then simply take it like a man and admit you are wrong.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Don't worry...I know I'm not wrong

What's it's top speed again....?


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Its top speed is only 159mph over 400m
And your top speed over 400m is?:thumbsup:


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

superjet760 said:


> Its top speed is only 159mph over 400m
> And your top speed over 400m is?:thumbsup:


Again....I never said I had anything that is that fast.

I just dispute that it is the "Fastest and Quickest in the world":thumbsup:


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Didnt think so


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Paul, don't waste your time...CLEARLY, Glen and his chum here are just going to continuing proving that they are the two biggest imbeciles from NZ... And it has become boring...you can't dispute that 

Glen wouldn't know how to 'discuss' anything. I have proven that he and his mate are wrong (once again glen and chum see my post quoting from Croydon Wholesalers own website). and yet they still chose to be ignoramuses about it. So don't attempt to argue with an idiot. They drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience! 

Plus, they will get over the fact that they are CLEARLY wrong....one day


----------



## turbotoaster (Oct 18, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> NXTIME
> 
> 
> ok you never said this ....
> ...


Jesus H Christ!!!


Ive never post on these forums as i was looking around for a GTR but got something else instead.

You lot are like a bunch of girls!!

I have to agree completely with Glenn, so ill ask this to the OP

If i strip my car out completely so there is literally 1 seat and half a dash are you saying im not allowed to drive my car on the street because im missing a bit of plastic and i might get a bit cold in the winter without heaters?

The rules of a 'street' car is it must be road legal......thats it, doesnt matter what it looks like, just as long as the authorities in that country say that it is legal to run on the street.

If croydon decided to drive there car to an event would that have made you feel better, or would you still claim its false.

You also mentioned its a full weight GTR, ok fair enough, maybe you can claim that your car is the fastest full weight GTR, does that sound fair?

But then after that you say you dont run a full exhaust when you go racing.......not very street is it! You moan about croydon for stripping some interior but then dont even have a proper exhaust for the 'street' car.

The automatic gearbox thing makes no difference i think though, as long as its legal to have on the road you can run any box you want.

So you can claim you have the fastest full weight street legal GTR if you want, seems fair, what do you think?


Oh yes, im from England so im not fussed about your NZ/OZ rivalry so no sides taken at all


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Wow, I have a good excuse for being on the pc, as I cant walk right now, do you live on it or something ?
I havnt abused you once pal, but if you want to get into abusing each other then, yeah Im up for it ....
Even your avatar is a **** up ok ...

Your car or your mates car IS NOT the fastest / quickest street GTR in the world ....

So once again , your silly badly thought out title again suggests you are either special needs or just plain ****en thick ...
Your car wont beat Mark Berry's will it ?
Your car has'nt run better than 8.55 in the 1/4 has it ?
It hasnt run better than 400kph has it ?
In fact have you actually run it in an officila meeting and had any official endorsment ?
I mean did it have a number plate on it ?


From the outset all I have said is it isnt what the thread title states ok ... and it still isnt , so rather than getting into a shit slinging match about who has the fastest car out of you or me, or changing the subject or any other thing, just try to get your rather small and unintelligent brain around the fact that your bold and unthought out statement of once again because you are thick "Fastest & Quickest GTR in the world" is just plain wrong....
Its not my fault you dont understand and no amount of revisitiing this thread to try and belittle me or rewrite what you have stated will change that ...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

ps 2171 views....
pps Its not really an oz vs kiwi thing, well definatley not that for me, I dont really do that kind of thing ...
Its just a FACTS vs LAALALAND to me ...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

turbotoaster said:


> The rules of a 'street' car is it must be road legal......thats it, doesnt matter what it looks like, just as long as the authorities in that country say that it is legal to run on the street.


Thats fine and I agree, (I'm not sure thats exactly what the thread starter had in mind though) I went through the same thing when I raced the 240z but I think the point here is....WAS the croydons GTR actually road legal at the time of the 8.55? (or a sub 8.90?) Open exhaust is fine, we all do that, stripped interior, sure, you can still have a road legal car that has little/no interior.

Can anyone confirm if the Croydons car was actually "legally" road legal and actually in a state that it could have added a muffler and been pulled over by the police and NOT have been given a ticket for being un-registerd, un-warranted or un-roadworthy?

I think thats the key to the whole deal, if it WAS actually fully road legal but had an open exhaust when at the track it could be called the "quickest street legal GTR" and the RH9GTR would be the "quickest full trim street GTR".

anyone?.........


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

100% agree there Rob...

I think its a bit pathetic to accuse me of being an idiot when all I have done is agreed with everything they claim about their cars, with the exception of one of them being the fastest / quickest street gtr in the world

I mean without wanting to be picky 


> PS, Glen..why don't you double check before you spout your mouth and confirm the fact that you are the obtuse one...[JUN] GTR is the quickest MANUAL STREET GTR IN THE WORLD LOL....[RH9GTR] is the quickest/fastest STREET GTR IN THE WORLD. (over the 1/ mile ) FULLSTOP! Now get over it.


QUOTE 


> 1/ mile


Really ...!!!!!!!!!!

Ill ask Yoda next time I see him about Nicks car, he still see's him all the time ...


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Rob, I quoted from Croydon Wholesalers own website were they DO NOT mention that it is a street car. They clearly state that the car is a "purpose built drag car". No where on their R32 GTR's page does it say that the car is a street car.

Once again, the only thing that they claim is that it is the quickest DOT/Street tyred GTR in the world. But some clowns don't seem to see the facts even though it is plainly infront of them.

And for the millionth time, this thread is not about anything other than 1/4 mile racing. And as for not being able to read, some people need to recheck the thread title... "Fastest and quickest *STREET* GTR in the world".

This thread delivers for idoitic and hilarious entertainment.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

If you are going to copy and paste , get it right will you



> still proudly wearing the colours run on the 8.555-second pass in Australia taking the record for a DOT-legal tyred street-legal Skyline ET in the world.


Street Legal ........
Please shut up


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice misquote, btw lol


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

hahahahaahah. Just because there is one paragraph on THEIR OWN website doesn't make it a fact. LOL 

Once again for the dummies, their own webpage which I have quoted above CLEARLY STATES that it is a prupose built drag car. Furthermore, there is NO OTHER comment, evidence or anything anywhere that says that the car is street-legal.... And the title of the thread refers to "STREET GTR"....f*ck you are such a retard. Even with the evidence right in front of you. You cannot even use basic comprehension skills

lol

And once again, I dispute the fact that it is a street car or a street-legal car. Prove me wrong...and don't quote that one paragraph again as it is clearly wrong.

Want even more proof that you are the obtuse, unintellgent one? Here is another article with an interview with Nick...and guess what? He says that it is the "World's quickest Street Tire GTR"!

http://www.turbomagazine.com/features/turp_0407_1994_nissan_skyline_gtr_r32/index.html

And just in case you can't find the relevant sentences:



> In September 2003, the car ran its quickest ever at the 2003 Jamboree held in Queensland, Australia. Standing trackside, the GT-R sounded incredible off the start line. With around 10,000 rpm on board, the thundering noise was more like a cross between an F1 car and a machine gun with complementary flames visible from beneath. Glenn set a blistering pace of 8.56 in qualifying before backing it up the next day with an 8.55 at 165.99 mph in eliminations. *The car now holds the record for the world's fastest R32 Skyline GT-R on DOT street tires (Mickey Thompson ET Street tires)*.
> 
> .... as long as the Mickey ET Street tire is classified as a DOT-approved tire, Croydon will continue to hold the *street tire* record.


I'm taking my own advice.

/end


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Cool 

Mate I havnt altered that quote at all ok .. so when you talk about accepting part of a paragraph but ignoring another isnt that exactly what you are doing be saying its wrong, 
anyway , go back to your pizza oven and inhale some more of your greatness 

Fastest Nissan Skyline GTR “Unlimited” | JapaneseSportCars.com
Hennessey builds the world's fastest GT-R - Top Speed
Quickest 1/4 mile Nissan GT-R’s in the US | 2009 Nissan GT-R

This is quite old now / NOT ON YOUTUBE
International 4WD drag records (on slicks):

Class Owner Country Vehicle Type ET Trap Speed Induction 
1st HKS Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 7.671 181.98 mph HKS GT3540R (x2) 
2nd Avance Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.119 171 mph MHI TD06-25G (x2) 
3rd www.exvitermini.com Australia Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.273 167.76 mph VeilSide GT-3542 (x2) 
4th Duke Racing Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.326 n/a HKS GT-3540 (x2) 
5th Target Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.331 169 mph HKS GT-3037S (x2) 
6th Garage Saurus Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.355 n/a HKS GT-3040 (x2) 
7th A'PEXi Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.357 n/a IHI RX6B-TCW77LS (x2) 
8th Heat Treatments NZ Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.402 162 mph HKS T51R-SPL 
9th VeilSide Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.450 168 mph VeilSide GT3540 (x2) 
10th GDS Racing NZ Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.48 160 mph MHI T88-34D 
11th Tomei Japan Nissan Skyline R34 GTR 8.503 n/a IHI RX6B-TCW77LS (x2) 
12th Pit Stop Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.569 n/a HKS GT-3037S (x2) 
13th Bee Racing Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.602 n/a HKS GT2835R (x2) 
14th RS Feast Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.667 n/a HKS GT3240 (x2) 
15th Willall Racing Australia Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.73 161.5 mph HKS GT2835R (x2) 



International 4WD drag records (on street tyres):

Class Owner Country Vehicle Type ET Trap Speed Induction 
1st Croydon Wholesalers NZ Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.555 165.99 mph GReddy T88-34D and NOS 
2nd VeilSide Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.612 172.50 mph VeilSide GT3540 (x2) 
3rd Waste Sports Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 8.916 162.32 mph HKS GT3240 (x2) 
4th Garage Decide Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 8.933 n/a HKS GT3240 (x2) 
5th Signal Auto Japan Nissan Skyline R34 GTR 8.999 n/a HKS GT3240 (x2) 
6th Endless Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 9.025 n/a HKS GT3240 (x2) 
7th Garage SPL Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 9.104 n/a IHI RX6B-TCW77 (x2) 
8th Endless Japan Nissan Skyline R33 GTR 9.114 n/a HKS GT3240 (x2) 
9th Red Zone Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 9.122 n/a HKS GT3240 (x2) 
10th M's Factory Japan Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 9.140 150.39 mph HKS T51R-SPL 

Ok, so you are 100% sure +++ x 100% that none of these cars run in street trim ?
Especially the Garage Saurus one ?
Correct ?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

None of the above cars are street cars...ie, street registered, street-legal and street driven (more than 400m ) 

And the Garage Saurus car ran full slicks....

As proven, the CW car is not a street car but a stripped race car and is running a "DOT tire/slick" - fastest/quickest GTR on street tires in the world.

Veilside R32 car is race car running a "street tire" (radials) - Fastest/quickest radial tyred GTR in the world (over the 1/4 mile!) 

WasteSports R33 was a stripped race car running a "DOT tire" when it ran the 8.91. It's best in street trim is 9.206

None of the links you have posted have any relevance to this thread either...

Check the above article on the CW car where it says that it is the WORLD'S QUICKEST STREET TIRED GTR

A fact that no one here is disputing...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> None of the above cars are street cars...ie, street registered, street-legal and street driven (more than 400m )


Wrong ...

So its back to
But ....
But it has no interior ..
But it ran slicks ..

But but but but but .....
I didnt think Croydons car was that tired .. not as tired as you for example ...


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Wrong? Prove it then, Einstein.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

For the record, I don't think the Croydons GTR was actually "road legal" when it ran 8.55 and I'm not sure it was ever raced in a true road legal form (less exhaust)

THAT is what needs to be proved because as I see it, the Croydons car may have been the quickest GTR on a DOT tyre but thats about it at this stage.

Who has a video of any of the sub 8.90 runs?, at least a look at the car will help show one way or the other.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Rob, from the article by the US mag where they interviewed Nick and also from the CW website, It CLEARLY states that it is a purpose built drag car, and also states that it is the quickest street tyred GTR in the world.

I don't talk shit...and I back up what I say. I wouldn't have started this thread and had this title if I found any evidence to the contrary. And after all these posts, there still isn't any of this evidence.

It is up to Glen back up his 'dispute' with evidence. It's not rocket surgery.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok lets clear some things up here 
The Croydon Wholesale car IS faster than mine 
So are plenty of other Gtrs
My car was built to be a GENUINE street driven full trim street car and to take to the drags and run with radial tyres.
There is a thread on this forum thats called fastest full trim street Gtr in the world or similar to that and the fastest car posted on that thread is Ludders 34 and from memory it ran 9.40 so the reason Nxtime started the thread worlds fastest street gtr was 9.40 was the fastest time we knew of for a full trim street driven Gtr.
My car ran 8.94 @159 so thats why we called it the fastest.
So maybe you experts can tell me where i stand now?
And remember i am talking about a GENUINE street DRIVEN Gtr not a race car with rego.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

superjet760 said:


> There is a thread on this forum thats called fastest full trim street Gtr in the world or similar to that and the fastest car posted on that thread is Ludders 34 and from memory it ran 9.40 so the reason Nxtime started the thread worlds fastest street gtr was 9.40 was the fastest time we knew of for a full trim street driven Gtr.


Correct, hence me saying that a new car had well and truely taken the top spot off Jeff/RIPS



superjet760 said:


> My car ran 8.94 @159 so thats why we called it the fastest.


Correct again, there is a big difference between quickest and fastest, you just happen to have claimed BOTH.



superjet760 said:


> So maybe you experts can tell me where i stand now?
> And remember i am talking about a GENUINE street DRIVEN Gtr not a race car with rego.


We all agree it was a stripped out race car and it may have been road legal at some point, but I'm sure as they got further into development of the car keeping it properly street legal was not a priorety and after having done a little homework and checking of vids, for what its worth, I'm also very confident the Croydons car was not street legal when it ran the 8.55 so untill someone can prove otherwise I'd stick to your guns mate.

There's no question yours is quickest for full trim so get on the list ahead of Ludders and as far as overall goes, my money is still with you as well,

Rob


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you Robbie this whole shit fight is for nothing.
When someone can prove that there is a full trim ie genuine street Gtr that is faster and quicker then i will shut my mouth and no one will hear from me till i go faster


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Fastest and quickest STREET GTR. FULLSTOP.

Oh yeah, and for the obtuse, we are talking over the 1/4 mile. Not a top speed run. Not around a circuit.

So either put up evidence, or shut up, eh?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Honestly nxtime , you are like a fart in an elevator

THIS IS YOUR THREAD TITLE
Not mine or anyone else’s…..

RH9GTR - Fastest & quickest Street GTR in the world

This has been pointed out so many times now that it isn’t.

Now it’s crying “full trim” and “fastest and quickest street GTR full stop”

Can you guys make up your minds please as clearly you have different ideas?


Just to set the record straight,
There is no differentiation between "street" and "full weight street" as it doesn’t really mean anything
If it’s a street car, I would imagine this means it can be driven on the street.
If it is not a street car, I would guess it can't be driven on the street.
Pretty clear in my mind, and I would imagine most people would agree.
You have made no effort to answer some of my questions and then tried to deflect them by side stepping them and asking totally irrelevant questions back.
Please go back and re read my posts.

I would have thought if someone claims to have the fastest street GTR in the world, I would expect them to have done their homework, not demand that others prove them wrong.
I have also stated that not all things are found on YouTube.
It is my understanding that Club RH9 and Club RH8 were made up of Street Legal GTR’s
So would that mean a street legal 8 second car?
You go find out ok?

I’m not 100% sure about Kier, Mark, and Theo’s cars being road legal, but they do appear in HPI “street drag records” all 3 have run faster than your car.

But rather than give you another opportunity to embark on another tangent Ill post this photo from NZPC magazine, completely unmodified in any way …..

Please read it


Ps
Its Brain Surgeon or Rocket Scientist ok ….


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Glen, for the millionth and last time you goose... the CW car is not a street car, and NICK himself admits it. I suggest you re-read your last post and take your own advice. You are the only fool who is going off on tangents and going off topic with idoitic references to circuit cars, top speed runs that have no relevance here. LOL

Seriously, are you so retarded as to not have seen my posts that have answered your questions and also backed it up with evidence! And I don't mean just from youtube - HAHAHAHAHA clearly you need to re-read the Croydon Wholesalers webpage AGAIN AND AGAIN until you realise that THEY have even said it ISN'T a STREET car. I have previously highlighted the relevant sentences for you..but I guess your ignorance of these FACTS has once again solidified your obtuseness.

RH8 CLub? LOL once again...evidence please. And once again, put up or shut up. So far you have nothing 

Theo, Keir and Mark's car were not STREET cars, but they did run radials and hence they are on the HPI drag list which is for RADIAL TYRED CARS - not just street or street legal cars. So take your own advice and READ and do your research. LOL you are such a clown man...keep the entertainment coming.

Once again, you have beaten us with your (idiot) experience.


PS I actually agree with you on one thing. STREET is STREET, full trim street whatever...either way, [RH9GTR] is the quickest and fastest STREET GTR IN THE WORLD in any street trim you would care to think of.

Still waiting for evidence to the contrary, not just what you "imagine".


----------



## Kamakaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Long time reader first time poster... 

I thought I would stick my 2cents worth in to the debate. The article from NZPC which Glenn posted refers to the car having a WOF & Registration, in New Zealand as far as I am aware and as far as my vehicles go this means they meet all New Zealand legal requirements to be street legal and be used for use on a public road. So is this not a street legal car at the time of running the 8.55? Yes it may be a dedicated drag or competition car, but in my eyes if it is legally allowed to drive on a public road and conforms to all requirements under the law then it is a street car.:squintdan


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

NXTime - I have been waiting for you to bring this car up as I am 99% sure you are aware of it, I have been thinking of it since this thread came up... 
YouTube - Skyline from Hell (Burnout)

The car ran 8.3 @ 177mph at the strip, as it appears in that video - on DOT drag tyres, C16. It is clearly street driven/thrashed.

Next?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Kamakaze said:


> The article from NZPC which Glenn posted refers to the car having a WOF & Registration, in New Zealand as far as I am aware and as far as my vehicles go this means they meet all New Zealand legal requirements to be street legal and be used for use on a public road.


Agreed, what the aussie boys are getting at is it may have been street legal at the beginning of the development but not when it ran 8.55.



Kamakaze said:


> So is this not a street legal car at the time of running the 8.55?


Not if some of the things that are required to make it street legal have been removed (not counting exhaust, I'm sure we all agree that an open exhaust is OK)



Kamakaze said:


> Yes it may be a dedicated drag or competition car, but in my eyes if it is legally allowed to drive on a public road and conforms to all requirements under the law then it is a street car.:squintdan


Agreed again, the problem the Aussie boys have is that it wasn't in that state when it ran the times.

Example: Just because a car was road legal and had everything it needed at some point doesn't mean it stayed that way just like you can go and get a WOF, drive home, change your suspension, wheels, tint your windows and go for a drive, get pulled over and have the car ordered off the road because it is not in a road legal state even though you got a legal WOF the same day, keep in mind the development of this car was over a few years.

Basicly to sum this whole "out of control" thread up as I see it.......if it wasn't in a legal state with everything required to be legal (except the exhaust) then although the times were great, they can't really call it a street GTR record, its a great time run by a race car on DOT tyres and I'm pretty sure thats the only point the Aussie boys are trying to get accross.

The only thing to REALLY clarify is WAS it in a truely legal state when it ran the times? I presume Glenn thinks it was or he wouldn't be defending it to the death, the Aussies think it wasn't and from what I have recently been shown I have to agree with the Aussies on this one. 

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> It is clearly street driven/thrashed. Next?


Yes, but was it LEGALLY ALLOWED to be on the streets?, 2 completely different things I'm sure you'd agree.

I don't know either way, just asking as it looks like they might have pulled it out in the middle of the night for a bit of "fun"........

Rob


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

If I was a Licenced Vehicle Motor Dealer, I am sure that I could get a "MoF" and registration for any car I owned too. 

As far as I am aware, polycarbonate rear and side windows, gutted fibreglass doors, no working electrics such as power windows, no interior at all (apart from a fixed drivers racing seat) are not road-worthy or legal...


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Lith said:


> NXTime - I have been waiting for you to bring this car up as I am 99% sure you are aware of it, I have been thinking of it since this thread came up...
> YouTube - Skyline from Hell (Burnout)
> 
> The car ran 8.3 @ 177mph at the strip, as it appears in that video - on DOT drag tyres, C16. It is clearly street driven/thrashed.
> ...



yes, Lith, am well aware of this car -it was driven illegally on the road that one time in Dubai lol And its best time is [email protected] on full slicks, it is a gutted race car and never had registration It is a full time drag race car built by an aussie who now lives there...

Oh, and it runs a two speed 'glide box.

NEXT!!!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

I totally totally agree, and was expecting that to be asked.... I am pretty sure NONE of the cars in this conversation would have been in a completely road legal state as raced. Well at least by the road rules I know.

In NZ at least, C16/Q16 are NOT a road legal fuel and N20 is definitely not allowed to be used on the road here either - exhaust noise, presence of catalytic convertors etc not withstanding, the moment N2O is pumped into the things veins it is no longer done as would be allowed on the road. 

Under my scrutinising eye that means the time run is not a "street car" run - as it completely misleads one from what it'd be able to do as a street car. Way back in my Honda days I used to argue with other guys who would have good races with or JUST beat me with their "street cars" after dropping their exhaust, stripping the interior completely etc etc. 

Sure, for the sake of racing it was legal etc and I don't take from that - but if they had a better PB ET I'd never give it to them that they had a faster street car. The car that beat me in the race was effectively a race version of their road car.

I have never seen or heard of what I would call a proper street-spec 9s pass from a GTR. Someone get a tank of pump gas, pull the NOS bottles out of the thing and go through a drive through with a fresh 9s timeslip in the glovebox on the way home from the drags and set a world first (to my knowledge)


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Rob, I was there when it ran the 8.555 at Willowbank...Definately not a street car nor street legal at the time it ran at Jamboree 2005.

I personally know of at least 20 8-second ET GTR's and none of them were street-legal cars. Sure, they may have run quicker times on what is classified as 'street' (DOT) tyres ("tires" for the Yanks), and this is what may classify them as "street" records. A fact that no one has denied.
And once again, the CW car is the quickest STREET TYRED GTR (in the world )- no dispute there. It just isnt the quickest nor fastest STREET GTR (in the world )

This whole thing started because a certain Kiwi took offence to the thread title and then pretending to not know that we were talking about ET's, TS's and 1/4 miles...despite mentioning the CRoydon Wholesalers car in his first post!!


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> As far as I am aware, polycarbonate rear and side windows, gutted fibreglass doors, no working electrics such as power windows, no interior at all (apart from a fixed drivers racing seat) are not road-worthy or legal...


I already told you about my goddy 
Sigh ....
OMFG you are thick ...
My rally car has
Lexan windows / except for the front screen
No carpet
no hoodlining
no heater
minimal alluminium dash
race seats
no unnecessary wiring
fuel cell
lightened doors
full cage
extinguisher
AND A O(()!_)# WARRANT OF FITNESS you (*[email protected])_(*#_)!(# retard
and its registered

FOR ****S SAKE clearly you are a clueless twit hellbent on not giving in...

go back to selling pizzas 
Im over your stupidity, even when I post of photo of an article you come back with some other mindless shit....

Constant references to Sherlock and Brain Science or Rocket Surgery only increase my opinion you are feeble minded and rather unintelligent ...

So now not only can you not have lexan windows in a street car , but you cant drive to the track change your tires and run down the strip either ?

You just keep moving the goalpost's on what you claim Einstein Sherlock SHit For Brains of whatever the **** you want to be refered to as...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> N20 is definitely not allowed to be used on the road here either - exhaust noise, presence of catalytic convertors etc not withstanding, the moment N2O is pumped into the things veins it is no longer done as would be allowed on the road.


Better check up on that Lith, you can certify your car to have NOS and be fully legal on the street, I've done it, you just have to have the bottle sealed outside the drivers compartment and run a vent tube. 

Pretty sure the rules havn't changed recently??






Kamakaze said:


> I have never seen or heard of what I would call a proper street-spec 9s pass from a GTR. Someone get a tank of pump gas, pull the NOS bottles out of the thing and go through a drive through with a fresh 9s timeslip in the glovebox on the way home from the drags and set a world first (to my knowledge)


The problem with that is the lightest proper full trim street GTR is going to weigh at least 1500kg with the driver and even under the best of conditions your going to need about the most hp your ever going to make out of pump gas so I can't see it happening anytime soon unless you think the 33 I have here might be a contender if you agree the NOS side of things is legal .

Rob


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Lith, I am sure that you can concede that for the huge power levels that are required, race fuels are necessary for engine tuning safety as regular pump fuel has it's limits


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Wow Glenn, I've not seen you this irate. Just to clarify - was Croydens racing in a "street class" when it ran the 8.55? If it wasn't in pro-import or something equivalent, then there really is not much arguement to be had as thats probably the only sensible way of classifying the run. 

At the end of the day, drag racing records really to be done within the rules of the class its racing within... otherwise they may as well be made up records.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I assume Targa cars in Au need a current road worthy cert of some type ?
Please explain the lexan windows in Friths R33 Targa car ..

Nah Im ok Lith, just sick of uninformed "experts" who make stupid unsubstanciated claims about "world dominance" with little or no historical education.
And then whine and bitch about their claims to suit what the really mean, when taken to task about them.
up to 2500 reads now though....

Post evidence, I did , not good enough doesnt suit my agenda
So apparently NZPC magizine is full of shit to...

The reality is that this Rocket Surgeon / Sherlock / Einstein should actually tell us how he arrived at this claim ....
As he hasnt ..casting aside any comments that dont agree with his claim.

He is also clearly incapable of reading and taking in what is written ..

I mean check this out


> I’m not 100% sure about Kier, Mark, and Theo’s cars being road legal, but they do appear in HPI “street drag records” all 3 have run faster than your car.


And his reply



> Theo, Keir and Mark's car were not STREET cars, but they did run radials and hence they are on the HPI drag list which is for RADIAL TYRED CARS - not just street or street legal cars. So take your own advice and READ and do your research. LOL you are such a clown man...keep the entertainment coming.


Clearly a special needs guy , Im out


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

@ Glenn, forget about everything that has been said in this thread, all you need to answer is this, and please answer with a simple yes or no.......

Do you believe that the CW car was in a street legal state (not counting the exhaust and fuel) when it ran the 8.55.

If you say yes (which you'd really need to or everything you have said untill now will seem pretty silly), how do you know this for a fact?

If you say no, then it can't be a street GTR record then I'm sure you'd agree.

I'd just like to know for sure one way or the other......

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Better check up on that Lith, you can certify your car to have NOS and be fully legal on the street, I've done it, you just have to have the bottle sealed outside the drivers compartment and run a vent tube.
> 
> Pretty sure the rules havn't changed recently??


Yeah I know "NOS" is legal to have in the car, but if you use it on the street - thats a new can of worms eh?



NXTIME said:


> Lith, I am sure that you can concede that for the huge power levels that are required, race fuels are necessary for engine tuning safety as regular pump fuel has it's limits


Race fuels are needed for the times claimed - yep, which is why nothing has run those times as a legimate road car  The times would become a lot more sensible if people ran as the car would run on the street.

However, with people getting more cunning with turbo technology and the coming of the biofuel age all sorts of interesting things are happening:
http://www.awdmotorsports.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=81


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> Yeah I know "NOS" is legal to have in the car, but if you use it on the street - thats a new can of worms eh?


How so??

You think they'd let you legally have something in your car but then say if you use it your busted??

If you chose to drive down the street and push the button, as long as you don't break the speed limit or light the tyres up etc I can't see anyway the cops could hit you for that.

You do realise that when you hit the button its NOT like the fast and furious aye?? :clap::clap: lol.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Lith said:


> with people getting more cunning with turbo technology and the coming of the biofuel age all sorts of interesting things are happening:


Yep if E85 is as good as some poeple say it is, there surely could be a few true pump gas 9 second street GTRs around and I might even crack a 6 on pump gas, imagine that!!

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm possibility I could be wrong on that, but I have always been under the impression its legal to have the car setup to run N2O but not actually run it on the road - just like like car is capable of running on C16, but if (for some bizarre reason) I got caught with C16 in the tank while driving on the road it would all go to shxt.

I wouldn't have a clue what N20 feels like, the only time I have experienced it was a Honda with a Zex kit which the owner seemed to think made it feel like Fast and Furious but it felt more like he went from 90% to 100% throttle in a car making 180hp - oh and a 4K wagon a mate rigged up to empty aerosol propellant down into the carb of hahaha. 

I have a feeling neither of those were a fair representation of a typical drag setup....


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Lith, Paul's car runs as it does on the street, except for fuel and exhaust. He can cruise it anywhere he likes whilst listening to his favourite tunes....  How many of these other so-caled street cars can do this? Hey, he even delivers pizzas with it!

Btw, Mr Einstein, Paul is the one who owns the car and also owns a pizza shop, not me. So before you attempt to insult people about their "unintelligence" at least try to read properly and differentiate who said what and who owns what, as clearly, you are confused, despite being told a number of times. Obtuse, much?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Many cars have run to the limits of full street trim using pump fuel, however, the need to push the times and in order to do this safely, race fuel is used.

E85 is unbelievable. I am sure that many people cannot wait until it is readily and consistently available at the bowser. Cheap race fuel from the pump 

There are racing categories that have been using E85 control fuel (such as V8 Supercars in Aus) and this trend will continue through to all forms of motorsport. Unfortunately, ANDRA in Australia has banned the use of E85. More than likely because it has a large sponsorship deal with a certain race fuel company...

Also, Lith, I was under the same impression regarding NOS rules for Aus. Alhough I think the rule was that the bottle couldnt be connected?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Also, Einstein, just so that you don't whinge and moan about not answering your (irrelevant) question, Targa Tasmania is for cars that "must have been capable of achieving road registration *when first released*" ie, from the showroom. And another requirement is that they must have civil registration. However, if they do not, then they can get a temporary vehicle permit for 28 days from the state road authority in order to compete. The main reason behind this is that the rally is conducted on public roads, albeit as a closed course), and therefore all cars are required to have various insurance cover, with which civil registration is a must in order to have the appropriate cover. Further, the TT Rally then has various modifications rules which I believe allow plastic glass for the rear and sides.

However, this has nothing to do with this discussion.


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooow
My friend GLEN is so upset but still refuses to answer Robbies questions.
And just for your information GLEN i make pizzas not NXTIME.
SO when you learn to read and work out whos posting what then you can tell me to make pizzas and go fast in my STREET Gtr and you can tell NXTIME to go back to his surgery!

I might start a new thread called
Worlds fastest full trim street driven Gtr! What do you think about that my little friend with the monsterous 1300cc sunny? 
And my car is faster on radials than Theos From what i can see on Hpi street drag radial list.
Oh and Mark and Theo and whoever else you want to mention would be more than happy to tell you their cars are not street cars but are in the street radial shootout because it states imported cars running radial tyres!

Thanx for your understanding


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

And for your information sunny boy some Targa cars here only need club rego and that is not the same as a full street reg car

Here are some videos of the STREET legal and street driven CW car.

Its fast ****ing fast there is no dispute . But was it street driven when it ran 8.55?
Look at the question asked on you tube on the 8.55 video and it was asked 1 yr ago but no one replied to the poor man

http://image.turbomagazine.com/f/990...+back_view.jpg

Video 1:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yKHThkR-YE

Video 2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Shpka0QZ6aM

Video 3:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytc9AvmysZQ


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Honestly nxtime , you are like a fart in an elevator
> 
> THIS IS YOUR THREAD TITLE
> Not mine or anyone else’s…..
> ...



Once again, no one is disputing what the thread title says. You know, people can read...and people read the thread title each time they click on the link. And I will continue to stand behind the thread title that you are so severely cut over 100%, because despite what you think or imagine in the obtuse head of your, the research has been done, and the thread and it's title are true and correct 

Since you are the one who is disputing the thread's claim, the onus is on you to prove otherwise.

Now, that NZPC article that you posted has a number of inconsitencies. Firstly, it states that the CW GTR ran the 8.555 at the *2005* Jamboree, when in actualy fact, it ran the time in 2003. It also states that the car's best time is 9.99 and also bears the title "chasing 8's". Furthermore, it is dated *Dec 2002*???

Also, that mag sponsor's the CW car so I a sure it would have a few embellishment's or three in there.

And once again, as I have previously quoted from the CW website on the Drag GTR, it says that the car was previously registered and was then modified into a "purpose built drag car" and raced in the "Pro Import" category in NZ.

Ball. Your court. Einstein.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Umm not upset, I said a few post's back that Im out ...its pointless trying to discuss this as they are so narrow minded and anal retentive its impossible.

Every argument you lovers have put forward I have tried to reason with,

It wasnt a street legal car / well Ive now given two examples of it in writing that it was
It wasnt street legal because it was stripped out / nope, Ive given you two examples of stripped out cars that have wofs + there are hundreds more.
It wasnt street legal because it had lexan windows / wrong again
It wasnt street legal because I saw it / WTF ? you did a warrant test on it did you ?
Street legal in NZ might not mean street legal in Au / Einstein
There were no RH8 cars in japan in 04 / LOL 
I asked <<< if keirs etc: cars were street legal / got shot down for stating that they ARE / which I never did.
Clearly you only read what you want to see /
Come back when you have done something other than a turn key paid for car ....I mean ...c,mon did you guys do any actual work on those cars ?
Then stating "It faster than anything you own" is like saying my dad can beat up your dad...
You guys need to stop performing oral sex on each other long enough for it to sink in that the thread title might be wrong and man up enough to say . yep we ****ed up .. was somewhat of an overstatement, still a ****en quicken quick car , which no one has disputed ...

Im over the fact that you are too dumb to spell Glenn ....clearly you should both stick to turn key street cars and telling everyone that they go like **** in a straight line but they are pigs everywhere else..
To the best of my knowledge neither of you have actually achieved anything at all with either car.. JUN was purchased already built.

My Sunny ?
One of about 20 cars I have built (entirely)
Yep built the car myself ...
GSXR1300 Hayabusa powered 
Its a ****en weapon on gravel.
Would rape your GTR's on anything twistie and tight on either tarmac or gravel, In fact
Its the WORLDS FASTEST & QUICKEST hayabusa powered B310 Sunny.


Your achievements again ?


Im not responding to anymore post's here so save your breathe ...


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

Well my friend GLEN yes i did build this car ALL by MYSELF from a 13 sec GTR to the worlds fastest street driven full weight all original paneled pizza delivery car.:thumbsup:

And you should go on a datsun forum if you want people to tell you how much of a weapon ur sunny is cause to be honest i dont really give a shit about it. SORRY

Oh and my achivements:
You are now leaving so thats an achivement


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> Well my friend GLEN yes i did build this car ALL by MYSELF from a 13 sec GTR to the worlds fastest street driven full weight all original paneled pizza delivery car


How Odd Rob thinks he built the engine ...



> And you should go on a datsun forum if you want people to tell you how much of a weapon ur sunny is cause to be honest i dont really give a shit about it. SORRY


I dont really have the need to stand on a podium and tell everyone about how great I am, Unlike you two ass buddies, thats why I havnt ever really said too much about it here ...Mainly I talk about my GTR Ive owned for 9 years and biult up by myself.

Moving on though / Pizza boy and wife..

1 of at least 5 RH8 cars...

I know of ....

Pointless though ..

DragSport.com - DSport Magazine - Cover Story - Signal Auto R34

oh no dont tell me ....wrong colour ?


It doesnt count ?


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

superjet car is fast

croydons is/was faster

there are some faster ones out there

thread title is incorrect as street gtr doesn't mean anything and as Glenn said even with mucho racey stuff you can still have a street registered car no problem/depens on a country you live in, full street trim or full weight would be correct

i also can play some tunes in my drift car, i've got a radio and the car's street registered

I'm not a kiwi so I'm not 'biased'


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

No no dumb ass its a R.I.P.S block! i built the car not that it matters

And are you still here?
Your like a GERM we just cant get rid of you can we.

Oh and my wife is so much better looking than Nxtime GLEN ha ha ha 


Ive only ever claimed my car is a RH9 GTR cant you tell by the number plates 

I took your advice and the signal car says it raced the street tyred class. yes ur right but it dosnt say its a street car or maybe i cant read?


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Glen I bet you wish you had taken the red pill now instead of the blue  

Interesting read, can see both side, but how the words get changed around is interesting.

Different countries different rules for Street regs simple. - comparethestreetregulations.com


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Umm not upset, I said a few post's back that Im out ...its pointless trying to discuss this as they are so narrow minded and anal retentive its impossible.
> 
> Every argument you lovers have put forward I have tried to reason with,
> 
> ...


 And I have given you many examples (From NICKS own website that proves it wasn't street legal).

And I have also provided a number of links to articles that refer to it as the QUICKEST STREET-TYRED (TIRED) GTR IN THE WORLD. One of those articles EINSTIEN is Croydon's OWN WEBSITE, not some magazine that can't even get the damn date correct!

HAHA you are hilarious, GLEN!



> Im not responding to anymore post's here so save your breathe ...


About time! LMAO

Why do you persistantly ignore the evidence presented? The car is not a street car...it isn't driven on the street, nor is it anywhere near a street car. EVEN THE OWNER SAYS SO! LOL

It does use a 'street' tyre though.

You have tried to be reasonable? How so, by ignoring most of my posts and the evidence within? Give me a break.

For your information, RH9 and RH8 cars are not street cars, rather they are cars that have simply run in the 9's and 8's using "RADIAL TYRES" . And here is my evidence from the Signal R34 article that YOU posted: 

"The ultimate status for a street-tire vehicle in Japan is to attain RH9 status. The only way to get into Club RH9 is to run a 9-second pass on radial tires."

So, why don't you READ and find out yourself before spouting irrelevant rubbish in this thread once again.


And furthermore, the HPI drag record you listed CLEARLY stated that it was for Jap import cars that used RADIAL TYRES...no mention of street-legal or whatever. So how about you take some of your own advise EINSTEIN and READ and do your own research before talking rubbish...again.

And since you are being so anal retentive, let's stoop down to your level - since the car's time was run in Australia... so any claimed MoF or street registration isn't applicable for the 8.555 run as it wasn't registered to Australian Road Standards 

haha

*grabs the popcorn*

And thank you for your attempted insults...it really shows your kindergarten (un)intelligence...But that is understandable as you seem to have a penchant for arses...


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

superjet760 said:


> I took your advice and the signal car says it raced the street tyred class. yes ur right but it dosnt say its a street car or maybe i cant read?


define a street car and have everybody in the world agree with you, than take the place on the throne  
full street trim is street legal, but street legal doesn't mean full street trim, maybe Saurus car was a street trim


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The ONLY thing that STILL hasn't been properly discussed or agreed on is weather the CW car was actually in street legal trim when it ran the 8.55, thats ALL that needs to be discussed.

We all agree a GTR can be basicly a stripped out race car and still be road legal if it complies etc and we probably all agree that the CW car was a legal street car at some point and we also all agree a GTR can have a full interior etc and be a full street trim GTR, why is the ONLY thing that actually matters constantly being avoided??

I've asked Glenn point blank if he's sure the CW car was street legal at the time and got no reply?
If it wasn't in legal street trim when it ran the 8.55 this whole discussion is surely OVER?

Glenn?

If you don't know for sure or can't back it up with some proof, thats cool, why not just say so rather than defend something your really not sure about?


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

zell said:


> superjet car is fast
> 
> croydons is/was faster
> 
> ...


The thread title isn't incorrect. The car is a STREET car and hence is the fastest and quickest STREET GTR in the world.... there may be other faster and/or quicker cars, but they aren't street cars...street tyred, yes, but not street cars....yes...street cars are cars that fan be driven every day...cars that have side mirrors, cars that once had registration before they were stripped and turned into "purpose-built drag cars" (owners own words).


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

perfectly said, Rob. Einstein won't reply because he has no idea.....or he KNOWS the answer but won't say anything because he will look like a tool. Which shouldn't matter because he has done a top job of that already.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

5 pages ago this was a decent thread .................................


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

Sticks and stones, Einstein...sticks and stones...I am so cut because of your harsh words...really...I am...I'm in tears...




















Tears of laughter!!!!!!!


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

zell said:


> define a street car and have everybody in the world agree with you, than take the place on the throne
> full street trim is street legal, but street legal doesn't mean full street trim, maybe Saurus car was a street trim


Saurus car (the yellow/orange car) was in street trim when it ran 9's...


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

My definition of a street car is a car that is driven on the street and its purpose is to drive on the street legaly. And if you choose to race it thats fine but it is still a genuine street car

The croydon website clearly states that the car had to take a new direction to race against pro import cars. 
ie lexan windows, chrommoly winow frames, no interior except a drivers seat, no electric windows etc.

The car may have been street driven and legal at one stage but as far as im conerened it was not when it ran 8.55

Again i will leave it up to GLEN to prove me wrong. But when you do prove me wrong GLEN make sure it was when the car ran 8.55 and not when it was a real street car and ran 9.9


----------



## superjet760 (Oct 31, 2007)

RSVFOUR said:


> 5 pages ago this was a decent thread .................................


I couldnt agree more


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Surely if it can be shown the CW car wasn't in a street legal state when it ran in Aussie thats the end of it all, its getting a bit old now to be honest.

Glen disputed the thread title based on him believing the CW car was in street legal trim when run in Aussie, surely thats all that needs to be cleared up??

Rob


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

If one was to sift through all the garbage posted in this thread, it really boils down to this:

Glen asked the question about the CW car being "road registered" and then disputed the thread title mentioning top speed runs and circuit cars (even though he clearly knows that this thread is about the 1/4 mile).

I stated that the CW GTR wasn't anywhere near a 'street car' (which the thread title referes to, not "street tyred"). It was a race car which didn't necessarily have current registration when it ran the 8.555 in Australia in 2003.

Even Croydon's own website says that it is a "purpose built drag car" and doesn't claim anything about it being a street car, nor can it be found anywhere that mentions the car that is it a street car when it went to Australia.

The whole contention is over the term "street GTR". The CW car is not a STREET car, is not driven on the street, but rather, is a race car that once had street registration.

Now, we are still waiting on Glen, the person who claims to know what the "rest of the world" thinks is a street car to confirm if the CW car was a street car/street legal when it ran the 8.555 in Australia in September 2003. The Article which he posted about the car as evidence of this was published in Dec 2002.

So, the whole world waits with bated breath for the world expert on all things GTR.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Argument continued here

LOL at Glenn.


----------

